# Ipod Shuffle

## Flonaldo

Salve, ho da pochissimo acquistato il mio bel Ipod, funziona benissimo, si sente da dio ma

c'é solo un lievissimo problema; non posso aggiungere brani .mp3 da gentoo;(solo o da Win o da Mac) Con gentoo lo riesco a montare regolarmente (dev/sda1) ma sinceramente di usarlo solo come chiavetta usb mi pesa un tantino, l'ho comprato per ascoltare musica  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Avete soluzioni valide per ovviare a questo problema?! grazie 1000

----------

## gutter

Prova a vedere cosa trovi qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-211167-highlight-ipod+itunes.html

----------

## RedNeckCracker

eeeeehhh il caro google..

http://www.webservertalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=2331158#post2331158

----------

## celine

Hai provato con Amarok?

Nell' ultima versione (~x86)  1.2 dovrebbe esserci il supporto per l'ipod

Come software inoltre è come itunes, anzi migliore...

----------

## Flonaldo

 *celine wrote:*   

> Hai provato con Amarok?
> 
> Nell' ultima versione (~x86)  1.2 dovrebbe esserci il supporto per l'ipod
> 
> Come software inoltre è come itunes, anzi migliore...

 

Amarok se non sbaglio è solo per kde, io uso Gnome quindi...

----------

## emix

 *celine wrote:*   

> Come software inoltre è come itunes, anzi migliore...

 

Be' non esageriamo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque appena mi è arrivato avevo fatto una prova con gtkpod e se non ricordo male funzionava... di fatto però non l'ho mai più usato.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *celine wrote:*   Come software inoltre è come itunes, anzi migliore... 
> 
> Be' non esageriamo 
> 
> Comunque appena mi è arrivato avevo fatto una prova con gtkpod e se non ricordo male funzionava... di fatto però non l'ho mai più usato.

 

Funzionava??? a me nn va manco a bestemmie...cmq continuerò a provare!!!

----------

## SilverXXX

Prova l'ultima versione di rhythmbox

----------

## emix

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Prova l'ultima versione di rhythmbox

 

Rhythmbox non gestisce assolutamente gli iPod. E' solo un player simile ad iTunes, e inoltre ha pure la libreria incompatibile con quest'ultimo.

----------

## Flonaldo

Oramai mi sono rassegnato, aspetterò l'uscita di xTunes...

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao ragazzi, cercando per la rete ho trovato questo:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/280679

spero che funzioni visto che tra un po' sarò anche io un felice possessore di ipod shuffle  :Razz: .

Qui si consiglia gtkpod.

----------

## celine

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Oramai mi sono rassegnato, aspetterò l'uscita di xTunes...

 

dai uno sguardo quì http://www.macworld.it/showPage.php?template=notizie&id=8356

----------

## wildancer

gtkpod non so perchè mi ha dato piu di un problema, e poi non è un player a se stante... Sembrerebbe funzionare solo con l'ipod attaccato... peggio ancora vuole per forza il mount point in mnt e mi piaceva usare le impostazioni base di hal per montare l'ipod! poi quando gestisco molti files assieme mi rompe la compatibilità con itunes, ossia riesco benissimo a sentire gli mp3 adattati con gtkpod ma itunes non mi vede piu l'ipod e devo ripristinarlo anche se voglio solo montarlo come HD su windows... e poi... anche a voi rimane la scritta "Non scollegare" anche dopo smontato il volume? io aspetto di spegnere il pc prima di scollegarlo, quando lo monto sotto linux....

----------

## mouser

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Amarok se non sbaglio è solo per kde, io uso Gnome quindi...
> 
> 

 

Mah, Amarok magari e' per kde, ma se emergi kde-base e le qt dovresti poterlo utilizzare anche sotto gnome  :Wink: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

Avevamo fatto una prova veloce con amarok ma non dava segni di vita e non abbiamo trovato documentazione a riguardo

----------

## leonida

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Oramai mi sono rassegnato, aspetterò l'uscita di xTunes...

 

Se non lo hai già fatto lascia una firma qui:

iTunes on [GNU]linux Petition

----------

## comio

posso fare una domanda da profano? perché dovrei comprare un ipod suffle, quando allo stesso prezzo c'è roba che integra anche un lcd e fa anche da radio fm?

grazie

comio

----------

## gutter

 *comio wrote:*   

> posso fare una domanda da profano? perché dovrei comprare un ipod suffle, quando allo stesso prezzo c'è roba che integra anche un lcd e fa anche da radio fm?
> 
> 

 

La stessa domanda me la sono posta anche io. La risposta è: nessun motivo.

----------

## SilverXXX

Beh, tutto sommato il 512 costa relativamente poco, rispetto ad altri player. Non sapevo ci fossero player da 512 che costano meno (ma ben venga nel caso). In più conosco gente che potrebbe dirti che è meglio per un sacco di motivi che si riassumono con "perchè è Apple"  :Laughing:  .

----------

## doom.it

Con crossover office 4.1 puoi far girare iTunes, non so dirti quanto bene...

Cmq perchè comprare uno shuffle? il motivo secondo me sta nel fatto che in un maremagnum di prodotti tutti simili,

rifiniti non particolarmente bene, spesso grossi, bruttini, con un LCD illeggibile, batteria che dura poco, qualità audio 

discutibile, l'iPod shuffle è un prodotto ben definito, con un brand molto forte, rifinito bene, con un'idea chiara che è in grado

di sostenere con qualità: farti ascoltare un po dei tuoi mp3, in maniera random, in un dispositivo piccolo e accattivante....

morale: dovessi comprare un lettore mp3 basato su flash prenderei sicuramente un iPod shuffle....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

mboh...a me non mi ha mai convinto proprio per la questione del dispaly. in 512mb ci sta veramente tanta roba...e sono abbastanza scettico circa la possibilità che qualcuno si ricordi a memoria i titoli di tutte le canzoni o la loro posizione. 

l'IPOD, i Creative che ora escono [con il logo maledetto supportato da Win Media Player ] e tanti altri simili son dei player che incarnano il concetto di musica in movimento al giorno d'oggi. Il vantaggio maggiore di passare dal CD all'MP3 è stato IMHO la possibilità di avere i titoli delle canzoni, oltre alla compressione obviously  :Smile: 

Quindi l'esistenza di player senza display IMHO ha ragion di esistere solo se hanno un costo contenuto. Io ho uno dei primi MUVO e mi sta benissimo così:

regalato da DELL

tiene 64 Mb

leggerissimo

con 64 Mb di spazion non ci stanno 254254356 canzoni quindi non ho problemi a ricordarmi dove sia questa o quella canzone o il suo titolo. avessi già quello da 256 avrei la necessità di un display [come infatti i modelli successivi al mio hanno].

Dopo sto sproloquio, concludo: Ipod shuffle l'han buttato fuori perchè i fighetti hitech potesseso avere mac anche il lettore "a basso costo".

Hey tutto IMHO eh  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> mboh...a me non mi ha mai convinto proprio per la questione del dispaly.

 

A me sinceramente del display non me ne frega nulla. Io l'ho preso perché lo uso quando cammino, o prevalentemente quando vado a correre o faccio sport, e non ho ne' modo ne' voglia di stare li' a cercare canzoni. Detto questo la qualità audio è spettacolare e in confronto molti player mp3 (dotati di display e FM) che ho avuto tra le mani fanno veramente piangere.

Se poi vuoi proprio il display spendi 200 Euro e ti prendi l'iPod mini da 4GB... e vivi felice  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

uhm, faccio nuoto  :Laughing: 

parlando seriamente, come sempre, dipende da come e pechè lo si usa  :Wink: 

La verità assoluta non c'è, c'è solo il gusto personale [ed anche il portafoglio].

----------

## shev

[OT]

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Dopo sto sproloquio, concludo: Ipod shuffle l'han buttato fuori perchè i fighetti hitech potesseso avere mac anche il lettore "a basso costo"

 

Mi permetto di dissentire, secondo me è un oggetto assolutamente degno di nota in quanto ad un prezzo contenuto offre una qualità e una funzionalità che difficilmente si trovano in altri prodotti dello stesso prezzo (certo, ce ne sono con monitor, ma la qualità lascia spesso a desiderare o il costo non è proprio uguale). Sul fatto del non poter scegliere le canzoni, secondo me non è una cosa tanto fondamentale; sui modelli superiori, dove si tiene solitamente l'intera libreria musicale, ha senso poter scegliere cosa ascoltare: la musica solitamente si carica solo all'acquisto del lettore, poi la si aggiorna. Infatti il monitor c'è.

Lo shuffle ha un'altra idea di funzionamento: contiene molte meno canzoni, sicuramente non un'intera libreria (seria  :Razz: ) di musica, quindi va "caricato" di volta in volta, prima di usarlo. Come tale ha senso il fatto di non avere un monitor, la scelta si fa prima di usarlo. E' una sorta di "usa e getta": carichi le canzoni che vuoi, vai a farti la corsetta, il viaggio in treno o quello che vuoi, torni e la volta successiva carichi altro. Questo è l'uso che ne fa la maggior parte della gente, Apple non ha fatto altro che osare costruendo un oggetto che sposi in pieno questa filosofia e rinunci a certi optional per contenere il prezzo, senza intaccarne la qualità.

Insomma, è pensato e studiato per soddisfare la maggior parte degli utenti comuni, o una buona fetta di questi; secondo me è più che riuscito in ogni sua caratteristica. Ci sarà poi sempre chi non è pienamente soddisfatto, perchè ha esigenze o gusti diversi, ma è normale: si cerca di soddisfare la maggioranza, non le piccole nicchie. Anche se ora l'ipod in generale offre soluzioni per quasi ogni nicchia, ogni tipologia d'utenza.

Dopo sto sporloquio, concludo (  :Wink:  ): non lo definirei un semplice giocattolo per fighetti hitec: è un prodotto destinato a una certa categoria di utenti (viste le vendite, direi che se la si vuol definire di "fighetti hitec", bhe, ce ne stanno veramente moltissimi di questi fighetti!). Che poi non possa soddisfare tutte le esigenze non ci piove, esistono diversi tipi di ipod e di lettori non per nulla.

/me che spesso anche con l'ipod da 20 GB va di "shuffle"  :Smile: 

[/OT]

----------

## emix

 *shev wrote:*   

> /me che spesso anche con l'ipod da 20 GB va di "shuffle" 

 

Quoto in pieno. Con tutto quello che devo pensare spesso è comodo non dover pensare a che musica ascoltare  :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

 *emix wrote:*   

>  Detto questo la qualità audio è spettacolare e in confronto molti player mp3 (dotati di display e FM) che ho avuto tra le mani fanno veramente piangere.
> 
> 

 

dovessi prendere un lettore Mp3 userei questo come parametro di scelta.

Ho al momento 2 Mac e devo dire che la qualita' audio e' decisamente superiore a qualunque PC posseduto.

Sentite suonare un povero Pbook con i suoi altoparlantini...

bhe.. prendete pure un PC con tanto di casse jbl (parlo di portatili) e verra' ridicolizzato.

(incredibile ma vero,la prima volta che l'ho sentito suonare sono rimasto allibito....ed e' un 12"!!!)

Quindi... se e' un lettore MP3 ,la sua funzione e' quella di suonare bene... e sono convinto con "il shuffle" abbia tutte le carte in regola per farlo bene.

sempre... IMHO.

----------

## sorchino

Solo il mio ibook quindi ha una qualità audio da schifo, gracchia e il volume è decisamente basso anche al massimo?

----------

## Manuelixm

La mia ragazza mi ha appena regalato l'ipod shuffel da 1 GB, be dopo un giorno di ricerche ho trovato del materiale molto interessante (grazie mille agli sviluppatori gnupod). L'ultima versione di gnupod, ossia la 0.98 supporta l'ipod shuffle.

I passi per utilizzarlo sono semplicissimi:

- si crea una cartella ipod in /mnt (es. /mnt/ipod);

```
mkdir /mnt/ipod
```

- si monta l'ipod shuffle che si trova in /dev/sda1 (o /dev/sda) 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ipod
```

- se è la prima volta che lo usate date questo comando

```
gnupod_INIT.pl -m /mnt/ipod
```

- altrimenti aggiungete le canzoni che volete con questo comando (ce ne sono altri che potete utilizzare, riportati nell'help o sul sito ufficiale)

```
gnupod_addsong.pl -m /mnt/ipod /tmp/foo.mp3
```

- una volta caricate le vostre canzoni dovete dare questo comando in modo da aggiornare iTunesDB

```
mktunes.pl -m /mnt/ipod
```

- a questo punto potete smontare l'ipod e godervi la vostra musica

```
umount /mnt/ipod
```

L'ebuild della versione per ora lo trovate qui:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84526

mentre maggiori (e migliori) informazioni le trovate qui:

http://www.gnu.org/software/gnupod/gnupod.html#SEC16

----------

## xchris

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Solo il mio ibook quindi ha una qualità audio da schifo, gracchia e il volume è decisamente basso anche al massimo?

 

non ho detto che ha la potenza di 100W  :Smile: 

suona basso.... ma molto bene!

con una risposta ai medi-bassi sorprendente per un affarino cosi  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## federico

 *emix wrote:*   

> Detto questo la qualità audio è spettacolare e in confronto molti player mp3 (dotati di display e FM) che ho avuto tra le mani fanno veramente piangere.

 

Su cosa basate queste vostre impressioni? Suonano BENE rispetto a cosa?

Secondo me (e non solo) il concetto di suonare bene si distacca parecchio da una canzone compressa via mp3 o dalle casse per computer, posseggo anche io un lettore mp3, dico che funziona per la funzione d'intrattenimento che ha quando sono in giro, ma basta...

Sono stupito di leggere impressioni del genere... (Tanto ormai anche le casse da 20euro hanno la definizione di hifi sulla scatola, e tutti ci credono...)

----------

## wildancer

D'accordissimo, in digitale c'era il laserCD dorato giusto, degni di nota vinile e a detta di un mio amico, i super audio cd... ma ragazzi, l'mp3 non suona bene, gia di suo!!! Certo è però Fede, che tra un ipod ed un'altro a piu basso costo la differenza passa, come d'altronde con un lettore cd non eccelso, posso garantirtelo... Non senti un minimo di differenza nemmeno tra diverse qualità di mp3! Quindi IMHO dico l'ipod suona "Sufficientemete bene" parlando di musica digitale!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

e' ovvio che l'mp3 non suona come un Audio CD.

Se pero' hai degli Mp3 di qualita accettabile(>=192kbps) gia' qualche soddisfazione te la puoi togliere.

Se passi poi a 320 e' ancora meglio.

Certo ,nn parlo per i puristi del suono che se non hanno un Ampli Harman Cardon e delle Chario non sono soddisfatti.

Tieni conto che io sono sempre stato schizzinoso in tema di qualita' audio.

(detesto la maggior parte dei Divx non tanto per la qualita' video ma per la qualita' Audio)

Tanto per dare qualche indicazione in +....

al momento il "player Mp3" lo faccio fare al mac perche' ha un suono + pulito del mio PC (che monta una scheda standard integrata di qualita' medio-bassa)

Io non ho mai provato un Ipod...ma ho provato un player Nomad Creative e un player CD Mp3.

Risultati?

Il Nomad suona abbastanza bene devo dire.

Il player CD mp3 della philips che ho preso qualche anno fa e' buttato li' in un angolo. (una porcheria assurda che non usero' mai)

Quando dico che il mio Pbook suona bene... intendo veramente che suona bene... (con i limiti di risposta in frequenza dovute alle dimensioni fisiche dei trasduttori)

...certo che se uso un mp3 96kbps ....

Sono curioso di sentire un Ipod!

----------

## federico

Io ho un lettore philips nuovo, la mia ragazza uno zen creative, sostanzialmente mi paiono simili all'ascolto, il suo probabilmente ha un segnale d'uscita + potente.

Mi piacciono entrambi per differenti ragioni, il mio e' da 2giga ma e' grande rispetto all'altro la meta' e pesa poco, il suo e' da 20 ma e' + posente e ingombrante; dipende poi dall'utilizzo che si prevede di farne, io che mi sposto spesso preferisco avere poco peso dietro ^^

Non mi sono orientato verso un ipod perche' e' semplicemente fuori target secondo me col prezzo che ha (o che aveva quando ho comprato il mio lettore mp3)

----------

## Sasdo

Ora sono anche io un felicissimo possessore di ipod sufflè!!

[FUN]

Con windows xp non c'è verso di farlo funzionare.  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

Almeno, su entrambi i pc che ho non sono riuscito a farlo riconoscere e formattare e uppare musica.

Non ci ho provato moltissimo ammetto.

Con Gentoo ho trovato sul forum questa fantastica guida: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_iPod_Shuffle

5 minuti e funziona alla grande.

Devo solo aspettare che si carichi.

[/FUN]

----------

## flocchini

Io continuo a credere che sia piu' furbo spendere 130 euri per un muvo da 512 che ha un display e uso come disco rimovibile su /dev/sda... Poi vabbe', de gustibus  :Wink: 

----------

## dappiu

La qualità di riproduzione dell'ipod è esorbitante, e non dipende solo dagli auricolari, nonostante facciano egregiamente la loro parte. Vi posso assicurare che ascoltare i deep purple con il lettore che avevo prima era tutta un'altra storia, non senti la metà dei suoni, veramente!

Io uso gtkpod e non ho avuto nessun problema se non inizialmente. Innanzitutto (non so se per l'i-pod shuffle è uguale) ci sono due partizioni, la seconda è quella che devi andare a montare. la prima mi pare contenga il software. Se lo colleghi tramite firewire ci sono diverse opzioni in più che devi andare a includere nel kernel. Se lo hai formattato con un mac la prima volta ti serve anche il supporto per HFS.

Per la firewire devi avere 

```

Device Drivers --->

  SCSI device support --->

     SCSI disk support

     SCSI media changer support

     Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

     e se non ricordo male anche SCSI cdrom support ma non te lo assicuro

  IEEE 1394 (Firewire) support --->

     OHCI-1394 support

     SBP-2

     RAW I/O

```

poi monti /dev/sda2 su /mnt/ipod

ti posto anche la mia riga dell'fstab per l'ipod, anche questa mi sembra mi sia stata provvidenziale perchè mi funzionasse gtkpod

```

/dev/sd*2               /mnt/ipod       vfat            defaults,noauto,users,sync,umask=000 0 0

```

----------

## Sasdo

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la firewire devi avere 
> 
> [cut]
> ...

 

Troppo buono ma funziona già perfettamente con gnupod =)

----------

## dappiu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Troppo buono ma funziona già perfettamente con gnupod =)
> 
> 

 

D'oh, ci ho messo almeno cinque minuti per scrivere il tutto  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Aggiornamento della situazione software, ora anche gtkpod supporta ipod shuffle:

 *Quote:*   

> gtkpod is a platform independent GUI for Apple's iPod (1G, 2G, 3G, 4G, mini, photo, shuffle) using GTK2. It allows you to upload songs and playlists to your iPod. It supports ID3 tag editing, multiple charsets for ID3 tags, detects duplicate songs, allows offline modification of the database with later synchronisation, and more.

 

maggiori informazioni sul sito ufficiale:

http://gtkpod.sourceforge.net/

----------

## gaffiere

ragazzi, sono un neo e felice possessore di creative zen micro  :Smile:  : per la questione del suona bene o meno non posso fare paragoni... di certo mi associo a tutti coloro i quali dicono che se si vuole ascoltare un mp3 decente non bisogna scendere sotto una certa compressione. la figata è gnomad2 per i creative: ho già praticamente dimenticato il software che gira sotto windoze  :Wink:  ...  però sarebbe carino poter sincronizzare il calendario di evolution o sunbird o chi per esso con il patacchino  :Rolling Eyes: 

/my 2 cent

see ya

----------

## xchris

scusate un'informazione...

ma l'ipod shuffle si comporta come una normale chiavetta USB?

o e' necessario per forza usare GNUPOD o GTKPOD?

i dati e gli mp3 sono separati?

chi ma fa un po' di luce sulla questione?

Grazie Mille  :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao xcris, lo puoi usare anche come una normalissima chiavetta usb, per utilizzarlo come player mp3 devi per forza usare gnupod o gtkpod o un programma che lo supporti.

----------

## xchris

grazie per l'info...

quindi i dati(vari) e gli mp3 sono separati? sono 2 partizioni?

10x

----------

## Manuelixm

Provo a postarti cosa c'Ã¨ sul mio ipod shuffle:

```
# ls -n /mnt/ipod/ -R

/mnt/ipod/:

totale 12

drwxr--r--  2 0 0 4096  8 mar 08:17 Calendars

drwxr--r--  2 0 0 4096  8 mar 08:17 Contacts

drwxr--r--  5 0 0 4096  7 mar 22:36 iPod_Control

/mnt/ipod/Calendars:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/Contacts:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control:

totale 8

drwxr--r--   2 0 0 4096  8 mar 00:45 iTunes

drwxr--r--  22 0 0 4096  7 mar 22:56 Music

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes:

totale 480

...           <---- Stanno ad indicare gli mp3 che ho sull'ipod 

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music:

totale 84 

...

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f00:

totale 141356

...

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f01:

totale 140508

...

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f02:

totale 137448

...

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f03:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f04:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f05:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f06:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f07:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f08:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f09:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f10:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f11:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f12:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f13:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f14:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f15:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f16:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f17:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f18:

totale 0

/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/f19:

totale 0

```

Ho preferito non riportare tutta la lista degli mp3 che ho sull'ipod anche per non creare un post lunghissimo.

In questo momento ho montato l'ipod su /mnt/ipod e potrei tranquillamente copiare un file.

Utilizzando iTunes per mac o win ho notato che c'Ã¨ una funzione che permette di definire una dimensione fissa per dati/canzoni, credo che in questo caso crei 2 partizioni, una con il listato che ho appena postato e una dove si possono archiviare i dati.

In questo momento non posso dirti di piÃ¹ perchÃ¨ non ho a portata di mano ne Mac ne win, potrei aver scritto un mucchio di stupidate  :Smile:  .

----------

## xchris

sei stato fin troppo gentile  :Smile: 

grazie mille!

----------

## Manuelixm

[OT]

Figurati, grazie a te per tutto quello che fai e complimenti per unclepine  :Wink: 

[/OT]

----------

## xchris

 :Very Happy: 

[OT]

Amore tra Ipod

http://www.ictblog.it/index.php?/archives/88-iCopulate,-che-la-riproduzione-abbia-inizio.html

[/OT]

----------

## xchris

scusate ma non un up..

volevo solo esprimere solo la mia gioia dopo aver messo orecchio al mio nuovo shufflino (512m)  :Razz: 

gtkpod funziona bene...

unica cosa strana e' che con l'opzione sync in fstab e' oltremodo lento.

Senza sync e' molto + veloce. (bah)

(NOTA:considero anche in il tempo del unmount!)

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> volevo solo esprimere solo la mia gioia dopo aver messo orecchio al mio nuovo shufflino (512m) 
> 
> gtkpod funziona bene...
> ...

 

Hai troppa roba apple in casa, vedi che ti viene la stessa malattia di shev  :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

che ci vuoi fare...

se l'HW merita... :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## emix

 *xchris wrote:*   

> se l'HW merita...

 

Quoto  :Laughing: 

----------

